# Craft beer and real ale drinkers



## Kellfire (Mar 9, 2016)

Is anyone else out there a craft beer or real ale enthusiast?

It's something I've gotten into over the past couple of years and have been blown away by the different styles of beers that are out there.

For years I thought I hated beer just because I hate the generic swill like Carlsberg, Carling, Stella etc.

It's now not unusual for me to spend Â£10+ on a 330ml bottle of beer, that could be anything from an aged Belgian sour beer to a 15%, whiskey barrel aged imperial stout.

Beer is great. :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 9, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			Is anyone else out there a craft beer or real ale enthusiast?

It's something I've gotten into over the past couple of years and have been blown away by the different styles of beers that are out there.

For years I thought I hated beer just because I hate the generic swill like Carlsberg, Carling, Stella etc.

It's now not unusual for me to spend Â£10+ on a 330ml bottle of beer, that could be anything from an aged Belgian sour beer to a 15%, whiskey barrel aged imperial stout.

Beer is great. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yep, same here but wouldnt call myself a connoisseur, as I can never remember the ones I like , or dont like.

Tend to just walk into a pub, look at the picture on the pump, will make a decision based on the ABV and the description (dont like blonde beers though) but mostly on the nice pretty picture of a steam engine/union jack/coal heap etc.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 9, 2016)

No, i tried and i can't! Physically i can't! I have asthma and my last attack was circa 1986. Had a pint of real ale that had ever so slightly gone and it brought on a full blown asthma attack (A&E, nebulizer, steroids). Something to do with the yeast i was told. Had another mild one after having some cloudy trendy lager in town too. so no, its gotta be clear manufactured generic rubbish for me. Which is a shame as i like it!


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 9, 2016)

Rooter, try to stick to pasteurised beers so that the yeast been killed before it's bottled/kegged/casked, that should stop that happening if it's the yeast.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 9, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yep, same here but wouldnt call myself a connoisseur, as I can never remember the ones I like , or dont like.
		
Click to expand...

Get the Untappd app for your smartphone and you can keep track of what you're drinking and where you got it.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 9, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			Rooter, try to stick to pasteurised beers so that the yeast been killed before it's bottled/kegged/casked, that should stop that happening if it's the yeast.
		
Click to expand...

Oooh! ta! Any suggestions?


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 9, 2016)

BrewDog pasteurise all their beers. You can get Punk IPA, Dead Pony Club and Five AM by BrewDog in the likes of Sainsburys and Tesco. You'll also see them in many pubs in bottles or sometimes Punk on tap. 

Sadly most craft beer contains live yeast.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Mar 9, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yep, same here but wouldnt call myself a connoisseur, as I can never remember the ones I like , or dont like.
		
Click to expand...

I use an app called Untappd to help on that front. My username is the same over there as here if anyone wants to connect... 
I love trying different beers.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Mar 9, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			Get the Untappd app for your smartphone and you can keep track of what you're drinking and where you got it.
		
Click to expand...

lol great minds!


----------



## nickjdavis (Mar 9, 2016)

I brew my own now....have been doing it for a couple of years and the financial savings over buying beer from shops/pubs is huge. Maybe Â£20-Â£25 for all the necessary ingredients and 6 hours spare on a Saturday will deliver roughly 40 pints.

Keeps me out of trouble and I've brewed some lovely stuff that is easily better than what most pubs serve up.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 9, 2016)

Wouldn't call myself an expert, but I love ales - most "craft" beers have far too many hops in them and tend to taste the same but there are many, many marvellous ales and I like to try as many as possible.


----------



## brendy (Mar 9, 2016)

No expert but I much prefer trying local beers when I'm on my travels to other parts of the UK&Ire and Denmark. The Danish absolutely love their microbreweries and there are plenty of bars where you simply cannot buy "big" brands.
Theres a place called Christian Firtal in Odense and their weekly changing cellars are just fantastic and always have something for everyone ranging from weak to quite strong, plain to flavoured, pales to stouts etc.
This is just one of the boards they have up, several others including cognacs and other spirits. Not cheap, no tvs nor music and its my favorite pub there now. They rub the beers off the boards as soon as they run out and up goes a new beer within a few hours.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 9, 2016)

Aztecs27 said:



			Wouldn't call myself an expert, but I love ales - most "craft" beers have far too many hops in them and tend to taste the same but there are many, many marvellous ales and I like to try as many as possible.
		
Click to expand...

Whhooooa. You've written off all hop forward IPAs etc as all tasting the same?! Nonsense! The different hops that are used change the flavour massively, as does the yeast, malt, any other ingredients added to the fermentation.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 9, 2016)

brendy said:








Click to expand...


Mikkeller are the stand out on that board, many of the finest beers I've tried were Mikkeller.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 9, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



			I use an app called Untappd to help on that front. My username is the same over there as here if anyone wants to connect... 
I love trying different beers.
		
Click to expand...


I've added you and am sad to see a Guinness in there. Haha.


----------



## Berger (Mar 9, 2016)

brendy said:



			No expert but I much prefer trying local beers when I'm on my travels to other parts of the UK&Ire and Denmark. The Danish absolutely love their microbreweries and there are plenty of bars where you simply cannot buy "big" brands.
Theres a place called Christian Firtal in Odense and their weekly changing cellars are just fantastic and always have something for everyone ranging from weak to quite strong, plain to flavoured, pales to stouts etc.
This is just one of the boards they have up, several others including cognacs and other spirits. Not cheap, no tvs nor music and its my favorite pub there now. They rub the beers off the boards as soon as they run out and up goes a new beer within a few hours.










Click to expand...


Have you been to Brewbot on the Ormeau Road, Belfast? They do something similar. Definitely not cheap though at Â£6/7 a pint. Massive choice of bottled and canned beers as well. 

http://www.brewbotbelfast.com/


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 9, 2016)

Brewbot took me by surprise, I wasn't expecting it to be anywhere near as good as it was.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Mar 9, 2016)

nickjdavis said:



			I brew my own now....have been doing it for a couple of years and the financial savings over buying beer from shops/pubs is huge. Maybe Â£20-Â£25 for all the necessary ingredients and 6 hours spare on a Saturday will deliver roughly 40 pints.

Keeps me out of trouble and I've brewed some lovely stuff that is easily better than what most pubs serve up.
		
Click to expand...

Have you seen that brewdog have released all their recipes for free? Would you consider trying one of them?


----------



## jdpjamesp (Mar 9, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			I've added you and am sad to see a Guinness in there. Haha.
		
Click to expand...

lol I was in Dublin. Had to have one. Migrated very quickly onto Pale etc. And whiskey. Plenty of that.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 9, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			Whhooooa. You've written off all hop forward IPAs etc as all tasting the same?! Nonsense! The different hops that are used change the flavour massively, as does the yeast, malt, any other ingredients added to the fermentation.
		
Click to expand...

No, sorry - I should elaborate, most new age, hipster "craft" beers made by London based "Breweries" are mostly very samey. I'm not saying they taste exactly the same, but usually the hops are so over powering that it hides any other flavours that they've added to the beer. I love a good IPA when done well. 

Also - On an unrelated note, Brewdog beer is MASSIVELY over rated.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 9, 2016)

Never drink beer flavoured water other wise known as mass produced lager.  So mostly proper beer for me, current favorites are Innis and Gunn and I am partial to a nice weissbier. Also I have a great brewery near me, Blue Monkey, that does some great IPAs.


----------



## brendy (Mar 9, 2016)

Berger said:



			Have you been to Brewbot on the Ormeau Road, Belfast? They do something similar. Definitely not cheap though at Â£6/7 a pint. Massive choice of bottled and canned beers as well. 

http://www.brewbotbelfast.com/

Click to expand...

Ahh opposite the Errigle, not been in since it was refurbed. We go up to the big house to play pool occasionally out of work so might venture across for our easter outing. Cheers.


----------



## Sponge1980 (Mar 9, 2016)

nickjdavis said:



			I brew my own now....have been doing it for a couple of years and the financial savings over buying beer from shops/pubs is huge. Maybe Â£20-Â£25 for all the necessary ingredients and 6 hours spare on a Saturday will deliver roughly 40 pints.

Keeps me out of trouble and I've brewed some lovely stuff that is easily better than what most pubs serve up.
		
Click to expand...

I do that too. I'm guessing that you do all grain?


----------



## Berger (Mar 9, 2016)

brendy said:



			Ahh opposite the Errigle, not been in since it was refurbed. We go up to the big house to play pool occasionally out of work so might venture across for our easter outing. Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

yeah that's the one. It's had a few reincarnations over the years. Worth a visit to try a few different beers but not the type of place you'd stay all night if you were out for a session.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 9, 2016)

My Local Pub 'The Nags Head' is fantastic for beer.  They have their own brewery making St Georges Beers then have a number of other permanent beers followed by around seven guest ales.  There are around seventeen to choose from and then a range of ciders and lagers.   They have a string of awards including National Pub of the year a few times.    My current favourite is 'Otter Ale' from the Otter brewery in Devon.  

Good stock of Whiskies and there is a good Monthly Beer Club

http://www.nagsheadmalvern.co.uk


----------



## jdpjamesp (Mar 9, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			My current favourite is 'Otter Ale' from the Otter brewery in Devon.
		
Click to expand...

Found out last month that my wife's cousin is married to the son of the brewer at Otter. Will have to arrange a tour! Shame it's so far away from Lancaster.


----------



## shewy (Mar 9, 2016)

Brewdog is not overrated! Got to stick up for my local brewery.
Love craft beers, tiny rebel from Newport is very good, local pubs sell some nice craft beers as well, city arms in Cardiff always have different craft beers in.
Funny thing is I prefer the stronger ones! Can get you in a right state if not careful


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 9, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



			Found out last month that my wife's cousin is married to the son of the brewer at Otter. Will have to arrange a tour! Shame it's so far away from Lancaster.
		
Click to expand...

It's near Honiton, fair trip for you but I would like to call in when i'm back in Gods County again.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 9, 2016)

The stronger ones have more flavour and are better for it. Dangeeous nights on the impy stouts!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 9, 2016)

Reading his Twitter feed - Mike H is a big fan of real ale


----------



## brendy (Mar 9, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			Mikkeller are the stand out on that board, many of the finest beers I've tried were Mikkeller.
		
Click to expand...

Yea I like all of the jars that I have tasted of theirs, they have quite a lot of varieties on the go. Id class them as almost mainstream but to be fair to them, they are better than most of the big brand swallies.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 9, 2016)

Mikkeller mainstream? Oh dear!


----------



## Leftie (Mar 9, 2016)

If you are having a party (or even a heavy weekend) then these guys can supply your beer requirements.

http://www.beerbarrels2u.co.uk/

If you are in the Bromley area, call in to their shop The Bitter End and tell them that Leftie sent you:cheers:


----------



## brendy (Mar 9, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			Mikkeller mainstream? Oh dear!
		
Click to expand...

Surprisingly widely available over there, only reason I say it. The map on their website doesnt show any bars availability on funen island part of Denmark whatsoever, Ive drank it in at least 3 pubs and seen more.


----------



## nickjdavis (Mar 9, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



			Have you seen that brewdog have released all their recipes for free? Would you consider trying one of them?
		
Click to expand...

Yes.... I've got the PDF.... just gonna take some time going through them to see what I'd like to brew and trying to fit it into my brewing/golfing schedule!!


----------



## nickjdavis (Mar 9, 2016)

Sponge1980 said:



			I do that too. I'm guessing that you do all grain?
		
Click to expand...

Yep... started off with a couple of kits when I first started but the move to all grain was inevitable as I wanted to try to recreate some of my favourite beers.


----------



## nickjdavis (Mar 9, 2016)

Not craft beer I know, but one of the benefits of EU migration is the number of Baltic/Polish/Eastern European shops that have sprung up... usually a good source of beer from such regions along with a couple of frozen Carp!!!


----------



## Sponge1980 (Mar 9, 2016)

nickjdavis said:



			Yep... started off with a couple of kits when I first started but the move to all grain was inevitable as I wanted to try to recreate some of my favourite beers.
		
Click to expand...

I'm still doing the kits, but started playing around doing a kind of minimash with some grains.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 10, 2016)

Not a real ale expert. Was brought up a lager drinker (just the way it was) and so only go onto proper beer in fits and starts. I'm happy to try different beers with no real idea what I'm supping and just go on whether I like the taste or not without getting to pretentious on nose, colour etc. Tends to be more a winter thing for me. Mike H is definitely an expert in this field through years of extensive research


----------



## Fyldewhite (Mar 10, 2016)

Me and the Mrs have a joint CAMRA membership which more than pays for itself with the discounts. Lucky to have a couple of top "real ale" pubs in the village centre where we go out. Not a connoisseur by any stretch but really enjoy the choice and take in the odd festival and a few coach trips. Enjoy lager too, but if there's real ale I'll normally be drinking that.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Mar 10, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			It's near Honiton, fair trip for you but I would like to call in when i'm back in Gods County again.
		
Click to expand...

Fortunately the in-laws live in Cornwall so we're often passing. Just need to find an excuse to pop in now!


----------



## jdpjamesp (Mar 10, 2016)

nickjdavis said:



			Yes.... I've got the PDF.... just gonna take some time going through them to see what I'd like to brew and trying to fit it into my brewing/golfing schedule!!
		
Click to expand...

I'd be very interested in hearing about how it goes. I've never done homebrew, but I like a lot of the brewdog brews I've tried so might well give a simple one a try one day.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Mar 10, 2016)

Fyldewhite said:



			Me and the Mrs have a joint CAMRA membership which more than pays for itself with the discounts. Lucky to have a couple of top "real ale" pubs in the village centre where we go out. Not a connoisseur by any stretch but really enjoy the choice and take in the odd festival and a few coach trips. Enjoy lager too, but if there's real ale I'll normally be drinking that.
		
Click to expand...

You have Blackpool as your location? A visit to The Taps in Lytham is a must for good ale.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 10, 2016)

As much as they aren't liked by some, you can't knock Wetherspoons for the range they carry in all their pubs and how much work they do for promoting smaller breweries locally


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 10, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			As much as they aren't liked by some, you can't knock Wetherspoons for the range they carry in all their pubs and how much work they do for promoting smaller breweries locally
		
Click to expand...

I would agree with this - but it's hit and miss whether the individual pubs look after their ales or not. Having worked behind and run a bar for much of my life, I am REALLY picky about this. But on the whole most do a good job of producing a good pint and their beer festivals are great for trying loads of good beers at a decent price.

EDIT: I should also mention - if anyone is a real fan of brewery tours, the Hook Norton Brewery tour is just about the best one you can do here in the UK. They one of the only (if not the only) brewery still use original methods for their brewing process (including steam engine driven machinery and using horse drawn carriages to deliver the beer to the local pubs). It's really quite magical! 

Plus, their beer is (in my opinion) the best this country has to offer.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Mar 10, 2016)

That does sound pretty good! 
I very much enjoyed the Lancaster Brewery Tour when I did it. You can really get up close and personal with the process, unlike at some of the more commercial breweries where it's all behind glass and so on.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 10, 2016)

Has anyone tried Two Cocks beers? My fav is the cavalier. They were the chaps who were on Grand Designs, they are actually selling up lock stock and barrel so to speak i believe. (well at least the house and land is (Thats where they brew))

https://blog.primelocation.com/2013/11/22/grand-designs-on-the-taste-of-beer/

They have open cellar mornings on a saturday where you can buy direct, and its under a mile from my house! Shame i cant drink it anymore, but its bloomin lovely!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 10, 2016)

Rooter said:



			Has anyone tried Two Cocks?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fyldewhite (Mar 10, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



			You have Blackpool as your location? A visit to The Taps in Lytham is a must for good ale.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, would recommend it......they've been known to turf the bar floor when the Open is on at Royal Lytham!  Tend to do Poulton though as nearer to where I live. Old Town Hall, Thatched always a good selection. We enjoyed the Lancaster Brewery tour too.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 10, 2016)

Aztecs27 said:



			EDIT: I should also mention - if anyone is a real fan of brewery tours, the Hook Norton Brewery tour is just about the best one you can do here in the UK. They one of the only (if not the only) brewery still use original methods for their brewing process (including steam engine driven machinery and using horse drawn carriages to deliver the beer to the local pubs). It's really quite magical! 

.
		
Click to expand...


Yep... Good afternoon out... In fact, enjoyed it so much done it more than once...


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 10, 2016)

Rooter said:



			Has anyone tried Two Cocks beers? My fav is the cavalier. They were the chaps who were on Grand Designs, they are actually selling up lock stock and barrel so to speak i believe. (well at least the house and land is (Thats where they brew))

https://blog.primelocation.com/2013/11/22/grand-designs-on-the-taste-of-beer/

They have open cellar mornings on a saturday where you can buy direct, and its under a mile from my house! Shame i cant drink it anymore, but its bloomin lovely!
		
Click to expand...

Been there done that got the tee shirt!

Great pair of lads.... Sorry to hear they are selling up...


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 10, 2016)

Re Weatherspoons... Have to say, with regard my local one, can't say I've ever had a badly served pint in there... Had the same guv'nor since day one [25+ years] and he takes a pride in what he does... Best of all its only a few strides, to the bus stop, for the journey home...


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 10, 2016)

Wetherspoons does good accessable beer with some very vaguely craft offerings. Bengali is a decent IPA, Punk is always available if need be and every now and then they'll have a stout on that's worth a go but it's mostly old style ales that are just too bland for my pallet.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 10, 2016)

IPA lovers, if you've not tried the Thornbridge Jaipur, stop what you're doing and get on it.


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Mar 10, 2016)

Buddy of mine reviews them on his instagram - v cool indeed 
#hoproyal


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 10, 2016)

Aztecs27 said:



			IPA lovers, if you've not tried the Thornbridge Jaipur, stop what you're doing and get on it.
		
Click to expand...

It's not as good as it's made out to be in my opinion, but it's still a nice drop.

Ever tried Jaipur X? Disgusting.

My favourite IPAs are the double IPAs - BrewDog's Born to Die 27-11-15 was special last year and the recent Cloudwater DIPA is very nice, too, as is their current range black IPA.

Thirsty now...


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 10, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			It's not as good as it's made out to be in my opinion, but it's still a nice drop.

Ever tried Jaipur X? Disgusting.

My favourite IPAs are the double IPAs - BrewDog's Born to Die 27-11-15 was special last year and the recent Cloudwater DIPA is very nice, too, as is their current range black IPA.

Thirsty now...
		
Click to expand...

I've not tried the X but have never really understood why they would mess with already decent brews?


----------



## DanFST (Mar 10, 2016)

Love a nice pale ale, Adnams Ghost Ship and Sierra Nevada Pale ale are my current favourites. Any other suggestions?


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 10, 2016)

'Back in the day'... Post!


When Youngs was still brewed in London we used to go to The Bridge Hotel next to the Greenford roundabout [now flyover] by the A40... They used to do their own 'home brew' which required a bit of tempering so we used to 'water it down' with some Youngs Ramrod... Now there was pint worth having... Brings a broad grin to my face just thinking about it... Happy, happy days...


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 10, 2016)

DanFST said:



			Love a nice pale ale, Adnams Ghost Ship and Sierra Nevada Pale ale are my current favourites. Any other suggestions?
		
Click to expand...

Download Untappd and get searching for similar beers.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 10, 2016)

Aztecs27 said:



			I've not tried the X but have never really understood why they would mess with already decent brews?
		
Click to expand...

Craft brewers love to adapt their recipes - Jaipur X is just the basic Jaipur brewed up to around 10%. It's a mess.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 10, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			BrewDog pasteurise all their beers. You can get Punk IPA, Dead Pony Club and Five AM by BrewDog in the likes of Sainsburys and Tesco. You'll also see them in many pubs in bottles or sometimes Punk on tap. 

Sadly most craft beer contains live yeast.
		
Click to expand...

I live within half a mile from their brewery in Ellon. If you don't mind spending a few pounds on one of their bottles, try Tactical Nuclear Penguin - its only 32%. I think its about Â£40 a bottle.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 10, 2016)

Already had TNP, it's actually not as nice as their 41% Sink the Bismarck. Now that's a potent beer and I believe still the strongest beer in the world that doesn't need alcohol to be added back in after distillation to increase the strength.


----------



## Leftie (Mar 10, 2016)

MegaSteve said:



			'Back in the day'... Post!

Youngs Ramrod... Now there was pint worth having...
		
Click to expand...

Ah.  When I was a lad we usually went for a "light and bitter" mainly because you would end up with more than a pint.  In a Youngs pub it would be a "Ramrod (bottled) and Special" - real headache stuff, but nice.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 10, 2016)

Three recommendations

The ship and mitre in Liverpool

The pint shop in Cambridge 

Whitby Brewery beers (black death, Whitby whaler etc)


----------



## jdpjamesp (Mar 10, 2016)

Baggot Street Wines in Dublin does an amazing selection. One place I visit every time I'm over there on business. Go there night one and stock up for the rest of the week


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 10, 2016)

Leftie said:



			If you are having a party (or even a heavy weekend) then these guys can supply your beer requirements.

http://www.beerbarrels2u.co.uk/

If you are in the Bromley area, call in to their shop The Bitter End and tell them that Leftie sent you:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Blimey, is that place still going?  Must have last been there nearly 30 years ago, where did that time go?


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 10, 2016)

Aztecs27 said:



			I would agree with this - but it's hit and miss whether the individual pubs look after their ales or not. Having worked behind and run a bar for much of my life, I am REALLY picky about this. But on the whole most do a good job of producing a good pint and their beer festivals are great for trying loads of good beers at a decent price.

EDIT: I should also mention - if anyone is a real fan of brewery tours, the Hook Norton Brewery tour is just about the best one you can do here in the UK. They one of the only (if not the only) brewery still use original methods for their brewing process (including steam engine driven machinery and using horse drawn carriages to deliver the beer to the local pubs). It's really quite magical! 

Plus, their beer is (in my opinion) the best this country has to offer.
		
Click to expand...

Went to Hook Norton with a gang from my local.  Great day and some serious sampling.   Love 'Old Hookey'


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 11, 2016)

DanFST said:



			Love a nice pale ale, Adnams Ghost Ship and Sierra Nevada Pale ale are my current favourites. Any other suggestions?
		
Click to expand...

Ghost ship is currently my favourite  too. Caledonian coast to coast is also similar.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 11, 2016)

Also partial to Fullers wild river.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 11, 2016)

Partial to a pint of 3B. Great session beer


----------

